# NEW FORUM



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

So far so good.

I've added the three main components to the test forum.

All appear to be working fine.


*The Portal* 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/cmps_index.php 

Looks to be working fine but lacks a few modules to flesh it out fully.

*Articles* 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/vbarticles.php

Everythings ok except the grey and red colours. (Bit fucking stupid adding such bright colours to the default skin of a forum addon...)

*Gallery*

I finally got this working after a 2 day fight. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/


The forum with these addons is more than enough but i'm keen to get hold of a few more bits.

The jury is still out on the current disturbed_x skin. The majority of the mod team are happy with it. I'm going off it slightly in truth so i'll be looking for suggestions if you find a nicer one. 

If the testing phase goes according to plan i'll be closing the forum Sunday morning. It'll be offline to the general users until tuesday - or wednesday at the latest.

In the mean time the chat will be functional and running as normal so bookmark it by the weekend 

Thanks for helping guys.

Jez


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Regarding the skin - Run a poll mate...get a consensus.

Of the three currently there I like the disturbed_x skin. But that's just my opinion. 

If it's the default skin for guests and new members a poll would come up with the best choice IMO. Most of the members should have checked it out by now.

And everybody can change their own theme in their cp anyway once they're on.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with you Jez, i dont much like disturbed_x. :shock: 

But great job, man.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Are we switching forums? Not just skins, but a new website, with a new host and everything that implies?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, we will be moving to vBulletin.

A site that can support our many mods, and we can implement more.

No more "No more mods" excuses for good ideas.  

The name isnt too different. heresy-online.net/forums

Some kinks are still being worked out, especially our theme colors.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

So im going to have to post 250 something times again?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

www.heresy-online.net/forums

Visit the link, log in and help test it if you wish.

I've transferred the database to this test forum. So far everything is going perfectly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Greyskull: no, post count and such should be transferred over.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

the site is lookin great, everythin seems sounds, my avatar hasnt transfered over but nothin big. so am a senior forum member am i? :mrgreen: is that worked out on post counts?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Woow. I'm off for a week and we get a new site in the trail periode.

Great work so far, not entirely sure about the skin. But I'm certain it will grow in me given some time :wink:

I'll give the rest of it a good look through tomorrow, but it looks pretty damn good so far! From what I've heard from people who actually understand this stuff the move to Vbulletin is a very good move. So great work so far Jez!!

And I'm a senior member so I'm already happy :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jez, can you tell me why my sig pics aren't working?


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry

I hadn't enabled them in options yet.

Let me know if you see anything else


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

avatars?


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

Slade said:


> avatars?



Try now Slade.

I'm going to find a suitable smilie set tonight - in the mean time stop being so happy!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it me or did we just loose all the posts and new threads from yesterday?


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

I havent declared the forum functional yet. Until I do anything you post may be lost.

Some members are still having difficulties logging in. Once everyone can access the site mass emails will go out and the site will go "live" again.

I've added a redirect to this URL to help test functionality.

Jez


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Chat is still hosed.


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

No probs,

Its the first thing on the agenda tis evening when I finish work.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I is back, seem to be able to log in and post fine now.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I can log in fine.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

admin said:


> Try now Slade.
> 
> I'm going to find a suitable smilie set tonight - in the mean time stop being so happy!


Can't help it mate - naturally perky (oww stop hitting me - 'snot my fault ha ha)


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool avatars can be used again, I've also edited the link in my sig to correspond to the new board. Just curious did the avatar database survive the move, if not you can find all the stuff I added here.


----------



## Xurce (Oct 3, 2007)

I would just like to say that im really liking the gallery. Its simple and clean : D


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all - just wondering if this is this finished version? - I'm very confused about whats going on. Whats the news?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

i think jez is doing a bulk mail shot at completion - but everything is stable at the moment so I think it is final


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jez, any chance that we can get a slightly larger size allowance for avatars? 19k or 80x80 is awfully small imho.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Having trouble posting pics as well, not sure why =/


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

the new forum is somewhat confusing


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Greyskullscrusade said:


> the new forum is somewhat confusing


What's confusing? [Just asking to help, not being a jerk]


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right - cheers all - Just wondering wasn't sure.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just noticed the 'go to first unread post' button today. DAMN but I like that!!!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Found a tiny problem in the news section, for some reason I couldn't start a new thread in there :wink:

Great new set of smileys by the way!


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

I've disabled the news and announcements forum from general member usage. Only mods and admin can start threads in there now.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

admin said:


> I've disabled the news and announcements forum from general member usage. Only mods and admin can start threads in there now.


:smoking: should have guessed that, makes perfect sense to be honest!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Jez, when you say you'll be deleting the forum, do you mean old heresy will be gone and this one renamed to www.heresy-online.net? or will this one still be ....../forums?

Also, since vbulletin is up and running, any chance of the referral system I was hoping we could add?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This will stay as /forums

I haven't decided what www.heresy-online.net will be used for yet. 

I'll enable the referral system tonight bud.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Jez. Make Sure Anphcar is not a part of it.

Also, what happened to the reputation? Is that coming back? I really liked rep. It could be what you gain if you are referred to.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I found a tiny problem, if you've checked every new post in any section then go back to the main menu it will still show that there are unread posts even though you have. The only way to clear it is entering the section then going back. Its kind of trivial but its a bit annoying


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Also, what happened to the reputation? Is that coming back? I really liked rep. It could be what you gain if you are referred to.


There is rep.

+Rep top right.

I'm working on this atm (amongst other things).


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Were yu just pressing back, or pressing the Heresy home from the locator? If you pressed back, most browsers give you the old info. just refresh the page and it'll be fine.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I found a tiny problem, if you've checked every new post in any section then go back to the main menu it will still show that there are unread posts even though you have. The only way to clear it is entering the section then going back. Its kind of trivial but its a bit annoying


you can double click on the red 'gem' to get rid of it WoT as temporary measure.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the repcounter going to be under the avatar or in the profile?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It doesn't show figures by default. The small square box to the left is a users rep. It grows and gets brighter as you progress.

Mousing over it displays a sentence describing the users current reputation.

When giving or taking rep users have a "rep power" value calculated on many factors. Post count, time on boards, average length of posts etc.

We're working on different 40k themed rep sentences at the moment and toying with the idea of adding a mod that alters the display to figures instead.

Plus I need to build a header, add links to the blogs, links, articles areas. Add ranks, add the new logo and a million other tasks.

I decided the forum was better off live while we touched it up so it's dragging on a little.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I press the actual button. I press - *Heresy-Online*> Heresy Online > Forum Announcements


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

WOT - just refresh your page. Should update.

Jez - When I hover my mouse over people's rep square thing it just shows their name and says "Jezlad has disabled Rep" when I hover it over yours. I nkow that you're doing oh-so-much for it at the moment. I'm not rushing you. I'm just wondering what's gonna happen here. Take your time by all means.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

If it just shows their Names bloodhound it just means that they have not recieved any since the new forum. 

If it says some naff phrase then they have got some rep. We are working on more suitable phrases and hopfully we can get a number instead of the little square which will actually mean something.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

hey, im an unknown quantity at this point!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So is vash. SOME ONE GIMME SOME REP!!! I WANNA BE AN UNKNOWN QUANTITY!!!! Joking. None of you have to.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Smilies on Quick Reply now guys. 

:wargamer:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I cant quick reply. Keep getting logged out, and told I dont have permission.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

try deleting cookies etc FW. i had that and it worked after i de cookied.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bollocks.

Always something eh? :worried:

Let us know if deleting cookies works.

www.heresy-online.net/forums/mycookies.php


----------

